# [UPDATED] vpsBoard's Provider of the Year: The Results



## MannDude (Jan 2, 2015)

After organizing and compiling the results of our voting thread here ( ) I'm happy to be able to announce the results. Lot of great providers were voted for, below being the top 5. It's our belief that any of the providers listed below are steady, stable and reliable to be used for production services as vouched for by the many members who voted for them and ranked them as such.

1.) *RamNode* - (80.8 points)

RamNode continually topped out in Quarterly Pollings on LET and the trend continues on vpsBoard. Known for their fast disk IO and overall stability, RamNode is a solid choice. Congratulations to @Nick_A on being voted the vpsBoard Top Provider of 2014

2.) *BuyVM* - (66.5 points)

BuyVM's own @Francisco and @Aldryic C'boas are active vpsBoard members and are known for providing solid and feature rich services, community involvement and of course... all things pony.

3.) *Crissic* - (30 points)

Crissic continues to be a strong up and comer that has quickly became a brand associated with quality and reliable services. @SkylarM appears to be running a solid operation, keep up the good work!

4.) *SecureDragon* - (29.8 points)

Ran by vpsBoard member @KuJoe , SecureDragon is yet another safe bet when it comes to VPS hosting. Known for their custom VPS panel and their overall reliability, you can't go wrong with SecureDragon.

5.) *Prometeus* - (22.5 points)

Operated by vpsBoard's own @prometeus and @Mao_Member_no_signature, Prometeus ranks number 5 in this year's annual polling. A great company ran by a talented and dedicated crew, you can certainly rest assured that this is a quality service.

I want to thank all of those who participated in choosing the top providers of the year and look forward to operating the contest again next year!


----------



## Francisco (Jan 2, 2015)

0.2?

Jeez.

Fran


----------



## MannDude (Jan 2, 2015)

Francisco said:


> 0.2?
> 
> 
> Jeez.
> ...


Yeah...

Because of this: 

I didn't specifically say you _had _to use all 5 points by voting with whole numbers only. In fact, my exact wording about the points you could assign was as follows: "You have 5 points, you can assign them as you see fit." So _technically_ this was alright.

Next year I'll say whole numbers only. I just counted and reported the votes as they were made by the members.


----------



## Mid (Jan 2, 2015)

Why don't you specify those "Honourable Mentions"? They are in the minds of customers as good providers, don't they deserve a credit?


----------



## Mid (Jan 2, 2015)

Why not have it as a special link (say below the header next to 'daily server deals'), may be for a month?


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 2, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Next year I'll say whole numbers only.


Dammit, I missed a great mischief opportunity by submitting votes with 100,000 decimal places of accuracy.


----------



## Nick_A (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone who voted for us! Really humbling. We all appreciate your support!


----------



## Amitz (Jan 2, 2015)

Nick_A said:


> Thank you everyone who voted for us! Really humbling. We all appreciate your support!


Where are those 42% coupons?  Congratulations, by the way!


----------



## eva2000 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nick_A said:


> Thank you everyone who voted for us! Really humbling. We all appreciate your support!


congrats Nick !


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 2, 2015)

3.2 congratulations to the top 5

1.4 congratulations to everyone else who got votes

0.4 congratulations to all of the honorable mentions


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 2, 2015)

So DO is part of the TOP 5 ... did not expect that.


----------



## serverian (Jan 2, 2015)

mine didn't get counted together.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 2, 2015)

serverian said:


> mine didn't get counted together.


For what it's worth, this should have been known and expected as per the first question/answer here: .

I don't personally believe that all brands should be lumped together as each one provides a different services, even if it's ran by a same parent company or staffed by the same people. Had I combined all the votes for your brands and listed them as 'NoDisto Brands' (for example) you would have actually been in fifth place with 25 votes, but no individual brand itself earned enough to make that spot. It's nothing personal, I also didn't combine votes for Prometeus and IWStack because they're two different services (VPS and Cloud).


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners. These are the usual winners everywhere, so it was expected. Would love to see new providers moving forward in the next top.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 2, 2015)

@MannDude How about the rest of the providers? Just a top 5?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 2, 2015)

tonyg said:


> @MannDude How about the rest of the providers? Just a top 5?


Here are the raw votes pulled from the thread:



Spoiler



RamNode - 3 points
SecureDragon - 2 points
BuyVM - 2
RamNode - 2
Zare - 1 
BuyVM - 3 points
Wable - 1 point 
DigitalOcean - 1 point
Cloudshards - 3
Waveride - 2
RamNode 2
IntoVPS 1
BuyVM 1
DigitalOcean 1
3 BuyVM
1 Incero (Backupsy to be specific)
1 HostHatch
2 Catalysthost
2 Ramnode
1 Secure Dragon
CloudVPS.com 2
UltraVPS.eu 2
RunAbove 1
RamNode - 1
VPSDime - 1
QuickPacket - 1
SecureDragon - 1
Prometeus - 1
FreshRoastedHosting - 3 points
TheSkySpace - 1 point
SpaceWeb - 1 point
Secure Dragon: 4
BuyVM: 1
Prometeus 1
Inception Hosting 1
DigitalOcean 1
Online.net 1
Linode 1
4 - Cloudshards
1 - Wable
MyRSK - 2
BuyVM - 1
INIZ - 1
VPSDime - 1
RamNode - 5
RackSRV - 3
CloudShards - 2
2 Points to Prometeus
2 Points to Backupsy
1 Point to Wable
BuyVM - 2 pts
RamNode - 2 pts
Backupsy - 1 pts
BuyVM = 2
Crissic = 2
Anynode = 1
2 - Ramnode
1 - Fliphost
1 - MyRsk
1 - BuyVM
1- Online.net
1- SecureDragon
1- Bandwagon Host
1- Prometeus
1- GinerNet 
Hostigation - 1PT
AnyNode - 1PT
BuyVM -1PT
DigitalOcean - 1PT
SecureDragon - 1PT
RamNode [3]
Crissic [1]
Vultr [1]
BuyVM - 1
SecureDragon - 1
CatlystHost - 3
BuyVM - 2
HostUS - 2
Crissic - 1
SecureDragon - 5
Linode - 3
Ramnode - 2
BuyVM — 3 points
RamNode — 2 points
Hostigation/highspeedweb - 3 points
Ramnode - 1 point
Buyvm - 1 point
Online.net - 3 
Ramnode - 1
BuyVM - 1
BuyVM - 2
CatalystHost - 2
VPSDime - 1
OnePoundWebHosting: 2
InceptionHosting: 1
Ginernet: 1
MyCustomHosting: 1
Yourserver - 3
Inception Hosting - 2
3 - Ramnode
2- KnownHost
Online.net: 3
Waveride: 2
YourServer: 1
CatalystHost: 1
VPSDime: 1
QuickPacket: 1
BuyVM: 1
Ramnode - 5
Prometeus - 4 points
SecureDragon - 1 point
RamNode has 5 points
RamNode: 3
Crissic: 2
BuyVM: 2
VMBox: 1
Kimsufi: 1
Ramnode - 2
BuyVM - 2
Crissic - 1
RamNode - 2
Prometeus - 2
DigitalOcean - 1 
BuyVM - 2
Crissic - 2
RamNode - 1
RamNode: 1
OVH: 1
Linode: 1
Vultr: 1
Backupsy: 1
RamNode - 3
DigitalOcean - 1
Backupsy - 1
5 - BuyVM
Linode 1 
Weloveservers 1
Inception Hosting 1
VPSDime 1
HostUS 1
GoodHosting - 1
MyCustomHosting - 1
BoltVM - 1
Online.net - 2
Prometeus 2
Online.net 2
Ramnode - 2
Onepoundwebhosting - 1
Online.net - 1
ovh/kimsufi - 1
Waveride.at - 3
MiniVPS.co.uk - 1
MyCustomHosting - 1
Bandwagonhost - 5
2. InceptionHosting
2. FanaticalVPS
1. BuyVM
RamNode - 5 
Crissic - 2
MyCustomHosting - 2
Wable - 1
iwStack.com -3 points
DigitalOcean - 1 points
Vultr.com - 1 points
SecureDragon - 5 points
BuyVm - 2 points
RamNode - 1 point
Crissic - 1 point
Dr Server - 1 point
BuyVM - 5
hostigation: 1
ramnode: 1
vultr: 1
DO: 1
ramhost 1
VPSDime: 2 Points
Crissic: 3 Points
2 - NoDisto
2 - BuyVM
1- Secure Dragon
5 - Catalysthost (Mun's 5X1 Catalyst votes on page 5)
Inception-1
Digitalocean-1
CrissicSolution -2
XVMLabs-1
Linode 2
RamNode 1
DigitalOcean 1
BuyVM 1
4 - VULTR
1 - Luna Node
NFOServers - 3
RamNode - 2
BuyVM - 1
Ramnode - 5
BuyVM - 3 points
VPSDime - 1 point
highspeedweb/hostigation - 1 point
anynode - 5 points
Vpsdime 4
Daily 1
BuyVM - 3
freethought-internet - 2
Linode: 2
Vultr. 2 
prgmr.com: 1
2 - BuyVM
2 - dr.server
1 - Secure Dragon
crissic.net - 2
digitalocean-2
blueVM-1
ramnode.com - 1
crissic.net - 1
vmbox.co - 1
filemedia.de - 1
df.eu/jiffybox - 1
GVH - 5 (Sarcastic vote quoting/modifying my bulk PM message: https://vpsboard.com/topic/5961-vpsboard-top-providers-of-2014-voting/page-6#entry83728)
3 points Cloud.net
2 points Ramnode
5 points: Digital Ocean
Vultr - 3 points 
Atlantic.net - 1 point
DigitalOcean - 1 point
RunAbove: 4.
Inception/LowEndSpirit: 1.
Ramnode - 2
Digital Ocean - 2
SecureDragon - 1
BuyVM: 3 points
Crissic: 1 point
RamNode: 1 point
3 points - Crissic
2 points - FTPIt
3 - Linode
1 - Ramnode
1 - Digital Ocean
Crissic - 2
GoodHosting.co - 2
Vultr - 1
Crissic - 2
Catalyst Host - 2
Ramnode - 1
Prometeus - 1,5 points
Buyvm - 1,5 point
Ramnode - 0.8 point
Securedragon - 0.8 point
Digitalocean - 0.4 point
LunaNode - 1 point
UAServer (ITLDC)
MyRSK - 1 point
Ramnode - 1 point
ServerAstra - 1 point
SecureDragon - 2 points
Ramnode - 2 points
Cloudshards: 2
Ramnode: 1
VPSDime: 2
Prometeus: 3
Lowendspirit (Inception): 1
SecureDragon: 1
BuyVM - 3
SecureDragon - 1
Ramnode - 1
Prometeus for all points (5pts)
Nodisto: 3
Crissic: 2



There are 267 entries. I then started moving each entry into a new doc organized in alphabetical order with the more popular brands shown below:



Spoiler



Anynode = 1
AnyNode - 1PT
anynode - 5 points
=====================================================================
BuyVM - 2
BuyVM - 3 points
BuyVM 1
3 BuyVM
BuyVM: 1
BuyVM - 1
BuyVM - 2 pts
BuyVM = 2
1 - BuyVM
BuyVM -1PT
BuyVM - 1
BuyVM - 2
BuyVM — 3 points
Buyvm - 1 point
BuyVM - 1
BuyVM - 2
BuyVM: 1
BuyVM: 2
BuyVM - 2
BuyVM - 2
5 - BuyVM
1. BuyVM
BuyVm - 2 points
BuyVM - 5
2 - BuyVM
BuyVM 1
BuyVM - 1
BuyVM - 3 points
BuyVM - 3
2 - BuyVM
BuyVM: 3 points
Buyvm - 1,5 point
BuyVM - 3
=====================================================================
Catalyst Host - 2
2 Catalysthost
CatalystHost - 2
CatalystHost: 1
5 - Catalysthost (Mun's 5X1 Catalyst votes on page 5)
CatlystHost - 3
=====================================================================
4 - Cloudshards
CloudShards - 2
Cloudshards: 2
=====================================================================
Crissic = 2
Crissic [1]
Crissic - 1
Crissic: 2
Crissic - 1
Crissic - 2
Crissic - 2
Crissic - 1 point
Crissic: 3 Points
CrissicSolution -2
crissic.net - 2
crissic.net - 1
Crissic: 1 point
3 points - Crissic
Crissic - 2
Crissic - 2
Crissic: 2
=====================================================================
DigitalOcean - 1 point
DigitalOcean 1
DigitalOcean 1
DigitalOcean - 1PT
DigitalOcean - 1 
DigitalOcean - 1
DigitalOcean - 1 points
Digitalocean-1
DigitalOcean 1
digitalocean-2
DigitalOcean - 1 point
Digitalocean - 0.4 point
5 points: Digital Ocean
Digital Ocean - 2
1 - Digital Ocean
DO: 1
=====================================================================
GoodHosting - 1
GoodHosting.co - 2
=====================================================================
Hostigation - 1PT
Hostigation/highspeedweb - 3 points
hostigation: 1
highspeedweb/hostigation - 1 point
=====================================================================
Inception Hosting 1
InceptionHosting: 1
Inception Hosting - 2
Inception Hosting 1
2. InceptionHosting
Inception-1
Inception/LowEndSpirit: 1.
Lowendspirit (Inception): 1
=====================================================================
iwStack.com -3 points
=====================================================================
Linode 1
Linode - 3
Linode: 1
Linode 1 
Linode 2
Linode: 2
3 - Linode
=====================================================================
MyCustomHosting: 1
MyCustomHosting - 1
MyCustomHosting - 1
MyCustomHosting - 2
=====================================================================
Online.net 1
1- Online.net
Online.net - 3 
Online.net: 3
Online.net - 2
Online.net - 1
=====================================================================
OVH: 1
ovh/kimsufi - 1
Kimsufi: 1
=====================================================================
Prometeus - 1
Prometeus 1
2 Points to Prometeus
1- Prometeus
Prometeus - 4 points
Prometeus - 2
Prometeus 2
Prometeus - 1,5 points
Prometeus: 3
Prometeus for all points (5pts)
=====================================================================
RamNode - 3 points
RamNode - 2
RamNode 2
2 Ramnode
RamNode - 1
RamNode - 5
RamNode - 2 pts
2 - Ramnode
RamNode [3]
Ramnode - 2
RamNode — 2 points
Ramnode - 1 point
Ramnode - 1
3 - Ramnode
Ramnode - 5
RamNode has 5 points
RamNode: 3
Ramnode - 2
RamNode - 2
RamNode - 1
RamNode: 1
RamNode - 3
Ramnode - 2
RamNode - 5 
RamNode - 1 point
ramnode: 1
RamNode 1
Ramnode - 5
ramnode.com - 1
2 points Ramnode
Ramnode - 2
RamNode: 1 point
1 - Ramnode
Ramnode - 1
Ramnode - 0.8 point
Ramnode - 1 point
Ramnode - 2 points
Ramnode: 1
Ramnode - 1
=====================================================================
SecureDragon - 2 points
SecureDragon - 1
1- SecureDragon
SecureDragon - 1PT
SecureDragon - 1
SecureDragon - 5
SecureDragon - 1 point
SecureDragon - 5 points
SecureDragon - 1
Securedragon - 0.8 point
SecureDragon - 2 points
SecureDragon: 1
SecureDragon - 1
1 Secure Dragon
Secure Dragon: 4
1- Secure Dragon
1 - Secure Dragon
=====================================================================
Vultr [1]
Vultr: 1
Vultr.com - 1 points
vultr: 1
4 - VULTR
Vultr. 2 
Vultr - 3 points 
Vultr - 1
=====================================================================
Wable - 1 point 
1 - Wable
1 Point to Wable
Wable - 1
=====================================================================

[[ Oktays Stuff ]]
VPSDime - 1
VPSDime - 1
VPSDime - 1
VPSDime: 1
VPSDime 1
VPSDime: 2 Points
VPSDime - 1 point
Vpsdime 4
VPSDime: 2
2 - NoDisto
Nodisto: 3
1 Backupsy
2 Points to Backupsy
Backupsy - 1 pts
Backupsy: 1
Backupsy - 1


Oktay's stuff is listed separately as he got two votes for 'NoDisto' and had it come to a point where if those votes were assigned to either Backupsy or VPSdime would gotten him a top spot, I was going to contact the people who voted for 'NoDisto' and have them choose between VPSDime or Backupsy (or a different Nodisto brand) so the votes could be counted appropriately). If I extend the list to the top ten I'll have to contact the two people who voted for 'NoDisto' so they can tell me what brand in particular of his they are using and wanted their votes to count for.

For next year I'll make it known that you must state a _brand_ in particular and not the parent to prevent this confusion. The others who voted for parents and not specific brands were insignificant in comparison and didn't have a chance at a top spot so I didn't both with separating them as I did his.





If the company isn't listed in there, then it was left over and is shown here instead as left overs from the original document. It got tiring and if it was apparent that the company wouldn't be in the top 5 at this point I stopped sorting as I had planned on only showing the top 5 providers anyhow:



Spoiler



Zare - 1 



Waveride - 2

IntoVPS 1




1 HostHatch



CloudVPS.com 2
UltraVPS.eu 2
RunAbove 1


QuickPacket - 1


FreshRoastedHosting - 3 points
TheSkySpace - 1 point
SpaceWeb - 1 point









MyRSK - 2

INIZ - 1


RackSRV - 3











1 - Fliphost
1 - MyRsk



1- Bandwagon Host

1- GinerNet 












HostUS - 2















OnePoundWebHosting: 2

Ginernet: 1

Yourserver - 3


2- KnownHost

Waveride: 2
YourServer: 1


QuickPacket: 1








VMBox: 1




















Weloveservers 1


HostUS 1


BoltVM - 1




Onepoundwebhosting - 1


Waveride.at - 3
MiniVPS.co.uk - 1

Bandwagonhost - 5

2. FanaticalVPS












Dr Server - 1 point





ramhost 1









XVMLabs-1





1 - Luna Node
NFOServers - 3








Daily 1

freethought-internet - 2


prgmr.com: 1

2 - dr.server



blueVM-1


vmbox.co - 1
filemedia.de - 1
df.eu/jiffybox - 1
GVH - 5 (Sarcastic vote quoting/modifying my bulk PM message: https://vpsboard.com/topic/5961-vpsboard-top-providers-of-2014-voting/page-6#entry83728)
3 points Cloud.net



Atlantic.net - 1 point

RunAbove: 4.








2 points - FTPIt














LunaNode - 1 point
UAServer (ITLDC)
MyRSK - 1 point

ServerAstra - 1 point




You can use that data if you want to calculate the 5-10+, though you may need to contact some voters and ask specifically what brand they voted for as there would be some confusion in the order otherwise. I just did the top 5 for sake of ease.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to make an update to this thread. It appears that I made a mistake in the original tallying and for that I do apologize. It was brought to my attention that @prometeus was actually and rightfully in the #5 spot, not DigitalOcean. Although I did double check my numbers before posting the results, it appears that I only double checked the top 5 after I had already wrongly added DigitalOcean as the number 5 spot.

The original posting has been updated to reflect this change and I want to apologize once again for the incorrect tally.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 2, 2015)

MannDude, why not publish the full rankings in order?

Again, why only the top 5?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 2, 2015)

tonyg said:


> MannDude, why not publish the full rankings in order?
> 
> Again, why only the top 5?


Please see my answer from your first posting of this question. 

I showed the raw votes above to where someone can do that if they want to. Since I'm not combining votes if I do the top 10 or greater I'm going to need to contact a few people and find out, more specifically, what _brand_ they wanted their vote to be tallied towards. But besides that, I only did the top 5 due to time (It was posted at 7:30AM my time and I went to bed shortly after) and because I thought 4 runner ups was sufficient enough to mention with the voted-for-winner of the actual polling.

The data is above if anyone cares to go through it and organize a list of runner ups beyond 5. I'm working on some stuff but if there is interest enough I'll spend another hour or so doing a longer list.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 3, 2015)

I saw your post, I just though you misread my post.

I find it odd that we (your users) have to compile the list to find the rest of the rankings!


----------



## Amitz (Jan 3, 2015)

tonyg said:


> I saw your post, I just though you misread my post.
> 
> 
> I find it odd that we (your users) have to compile the list to find the rest of the rankings!


LowEndService... ;-)


----------



## MannDude (Jan 3, 2015)

tonyg said:


> I saw your post, I just though you misread my post.
> 
> I find it odd that we (your users) have to compile the list to find the rest of the rankings!





Amitz said:


> LowEndService... ;-)


Sorry you feel that way. It took a lot of time to organize the votes and do the top 5. The polling and the voting was for _"the"_ top provider of 2014. Not the "top provider_*s*_". I was originally going to only post the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place results but when typing up my post it looked to scarce for an announcement so I included 4th and 5th too.

If it's an important metric to see, I'll get to it later this evening after I get some other things completed.


----------



## Amitz (Jan 3, 2015)

No worries! I was just kidding and appreciate your work a lot!


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 3, 2015)

Well sorry folks for the divided points but.. seemed like a good idea.. ..at the time . Thanks Manndude for the poll I think it helps every newcomer to check out a list like this if they have a question of "where should i start"..


----------



## Mid (Jan 4, 2015)

If the polling was only for *a* *top provider*, there is no need to ask for  "Honourable Mentions".

I think it makes sense to do a "YYYY *good providers*" poll *as well*, without asking for points from users. And one could specify a max of say 3 or 4 providers. The provider who has got more mentions tops the list and it could be a 'top 10' or 'top 15' (or whatever) list.

That would allow the new good providers to get the recognition they deserve.

Why not have separate page to show the award? of course no thread there

(like vpsboard.com/2014-top-provider/)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 5, 2015)

fixidixi said:


> Well sorry folks for the divided points but.. seemed like a good idea.. ..at the time . Thanks Manndude for the poll I think it helps every newcomer to check out a list like this if they have a question of "where should i start"..


Smartass



Mid said:


> If the polling was only for *a* *top provider*, there is no need to ask for  "Honourable Mentions".
> 
> I think it makes sense to do a "YYYY *good providers*" poll *as well*, without asking for points from users. And one could specify a max of say 3 or 4 providers. The provider who has got more mentions tops the list and it could be a 'top 10' or 'top 15' (or whatever) list.
> 
> ...


While I agree with you, the reason why I personally enjoy asking for the Honourable Mentions is simply for people to show their support for additional brands/companies they didn't vote for (since that's basically what an honourable mention is...  mentioning them).  We apologize if we've stepped on some toes.  

I'd totally be down with having a separate dedicated page with our current winner (and also past winners hopefully in the next few years!)!  This is after all the first year going about this, so receiving feedback and suggestions from the community will really help us figure out what worked and what didn't for the future!  I personally really appreciate your input!


----------



## jclutter (May 4, 2015)

Is this done every January?  Have you thought about doing it quarterly?


----------



## fixidixi (May 7, 2015)

And which provider of the year should be the right one out of the four? Or you might have just lost sight of the actual title of the topic....


----------

